
Pre/post Spectre iPhone 7 benchmark (2% performance increase) - runeks
https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/compare/6303880?baseline=6303560
======
runeks
And here’s one of my iPad Pro 10.5”:
[https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/compare/6304146?baselin...](https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/compare/6304146?baseline=6303715)
(0.9% increase in performance).

